# Door to door sales.



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

Yup, I'm going to be making unsolicited sales pitches by knocking onto doors of random strangers. Doors are going to be slammed. I'm just about to face one of the worst SA nightmares. I'm ****ed, but because I'm a man, I don't back out.


----------



## Fuzzycoffeecup (May 10, 2015)

Good luck! Just keep your chin up and don't take anything personally.


----------



## azicoor (Apr 10, 2015)

Wow my hats off to ya  

Very brave as ya said SA's worst nightmare of a job, no way I could do that! Wish ya best of luck and hope you dont get to many rude people.


----------



## Sagacious (Jun 29, 2010)

Just go in expecting people to be rude, and remember not to take any personal offense to anything they say.

If you keep this in mind then you'll be relieved every time they're not a douche to you. And probably a good 1/3 of the people won't even answer the door if they don't know you anyways.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

Sagacious said:


> Just go in expecting people to be rude, and remember not to take any personal offense to anything they say.
> 
> If you keep this in mind then you'll be relieved every time they're not a douche to you. And probably a good 1/3 of the people won't even answer the door if they don't know you anyways.


More like 2/3 (speaking from experience)


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

so thats hell on earth. whatever made you think up that idea


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> so thats hell on earth. whatever made you think up that idea


Not there anymore, when I responded to the job ad, they were secretive about the actual job description. It was only after the fact that it all happened, that I made my post.


----------



## stannisbaratheon (Dec 23, 2015)

Good luck! I did political campaigning in high school, had to knock the doors of people from the OPPOSITE PARTY and ask them if they were voting for my governor. It was demoralizing, but you improve your technique and realize that it isn't personal. You'll be a better person for it.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

HellCell said:


> Not there anymore, when I responded to the job ad, they were secretive about the actual job description. It was only after the fact that it all happened, that I made my post.


sorry i was drunk when i wrote that. good to know you're not there anymore. yeah deceptive job ads are so annoying. most of them are just BS.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, people will be mean if you're soliciting. I had a salesperson come back to my apartment to sell his crap again. I said no to him an hour ago.


----------

